# Drivers for Acer Aspire BL50 Notebook



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an Acer Aspire BL50 Notebook.

I need drivers for this computer.

I.E. sound, video, network adapter driver, chipset files.

Where can I download them ? url ?

I tried hxxp://acer.com website. I can't find drivers for that model there.

Thanks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi zhong,

Are you sure BL50 is the right model number? Can you double check? Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, you could google it and model shows up, but nowhere to download those drivers ?

Thanks.



DBCooper said:


> Hi zhong,
> 
> Are you sure BL50 is the right model number? Can you double check? Thanks.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi zhong,

I went into Acer's website and I couldn't locate the model either. Do you have by any chance around the house the driver CDs for the laptop? Try calling Acer and provide them with the serial number of the laptop. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi zhong,

run everest and attach it here so we can see what you need.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Acer Aspire BL50 also known as the *Aspire 5630-BL50*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It doesn't say it is BL50 on their site, but say it is 5630 model.
So those are the right drivers to install ?


Thanks.




spunk.funk said:


> The Acer Aspire BL50 also known as the *Aspire 5630-BL50*


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

There is apparently a 5610-BL50 as well.........you sure that BL50 is the only number on the laptop? It should have the full model number printed on there somewhere, probably on one of the stickers.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Acer Aspire Bl50 56306992 are all the numbers.

Thanks.





lorjack said:


> There is apparently a 5610-BL50 as well.........you sure that BL50 is the only number on the laptop? It should have the full model number printed on there somewhere, probably on one of the stickers.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Perfect, it is a 5630 then. You can get your drivers here: Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5630

Make sure you select your OS first before you download the drivers.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How come so many different versions of the same file I.E. audio and vga driver.

Which one should I use ?

Thanks.




lorjack said:


> Perfect, it is a 5630 then. You can get your drivers here: Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5630
> 
> Make sure you select your OS first before you download the drivers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

lorjack said:


> Make sure you select your OS first before you download the drivers.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

zhong said:


> How come so many different versions of the same file I.E. audio and vga driver.
> 
> Which one should I use ?
> 
> Thanks.


Its the different versions for the various operating systems. Use the drop down menu to select your operating system, then it will filter the results.


----------

